# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.4 - LG P875, C800, ZTE Blade III and more!

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.4 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG P875, LG P875H, LG C729, LG C800, LG C800g, ZTE Blade III (P772N10)!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.4 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG P875*  - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG P875H* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG C729* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG C800* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG C800g* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *ZTE Blade III (P772N10)*  - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

